
iCloud Alternative Loom (YC W12) Raises $1.4 Million Seed Round - ukd1
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/04/icloud-alternative-loom-raises-1-4-million-seed-round/
======
redindian75
Except for the 5GB cap, it looks impressive. For me there is a much simpler
alternative -> auto-backup to Google+ (available on iPhone/Android,iPad)

Pros: UNLIMITED, available on all devices, social sharing with circles and
already fits many of our gmail workflow. No new app to learn and teach others.
Not to mention, unlimited videos.

Cons: 2048px max size - but for capturing everyday photos how much larger do
we need?

Loom Difference: Looks like loom share a smaller local copy for instant
offline access, Google+ can mimic this to a large extend due to caching (and
with wifi ALL images are available)

------
martythemaniak
I've been using Loom for the last few months for photo backup and I've been
really impressed with their improvements since then. Can't wait to see what
they'll be bringing out next.

------
msh
This dont look like a icloud alternative, only a photostream alternative.

It only does photos and videos, not documents, data and
mail/calendar/contacts.

------
zackmorris
I realize this is a day late, but will Loom support sqlite? I need a library
that has:

* Read

* Write

* Callback (to sort out paradoxes when two or more devices update the store independently offline and need to merge)

It's possible to do this with CoreData, but poorly, with a high burden on the
developer to learn the entirety of Apple's APIs and no way to alert the user
as to what it is doing under the hood, which causes the app to hang for
minutes or even forever until the managed object context says it's ready.

------
bitsweet
This is awesome news, the app is really impressive

------
pazimzadeh
This looks great. However, 5 Gb is the same amount of free storage as is given
to every user on iCloud, so you won't save much space on your phone by being a
free user on Loom. On the other hand, 50 Gb costs $48/year on Loom and close
to $100 on iCloud. Another alternative is everpix.com, which offers unlimited
storage for $49/year.

~~~
jansen
Hi, co-founder of Loom here. Thanks for the feedback.

The reason Loom saves space compared with iCloud is that Loom stores your
original photos entirely in the cloud, and not on your device. Loom caches
smaller versions of these originals on your phone for fast browsing,
organizing, and sharing, and then you can quickly access the originals if you
choose.

Everpix is a great service and more affordable than Loom, but the main
difference between Loom and Everpix is that we store your files in their
original size and resolution, untouched, so if you ever need them, you can get
them. Additionally, Loom supports RAW and video uploads.

~~~
chrislloyd
RAW support is a killer feature guys!

~~~
sahaskatta
Google+ just introduced RAW support too. Glad to see web services finally
beginning to officially support it.

------
ukd1
Love this product and the team! Go guys!

------
yalogin
Don't they mean Dropbox clone? Isn't that space already really crowded?

------
ateevchopra
Congratulations !. With great raise, comes greater responsibilities.I hope
this might be a great inspiration to the team and they just rattle the stars !

------
lie07
Tried this service but only thing that keeps me back is that 5 gig. Will wait
and see whats next for Loom.

------
neebz
Is $1.4 Million in seed round normal?

What is normally the level of dilution after such a round?

~~~
gfodor
I might be wrong here but seed rounds are usually convertible debt, so no
dilution.

~~~
CyrusL
It would be more accurate to say that there is a lower bound on dilution with
convertible debt (if the debt converts at the valuation cap) but there is no
upper bound on dilution (if it later converts at much lower than the valuation
cap).

------
jamade
I recommended Loom to a few friends and they all love it.

